# Waiting for Missy to Kid!!!!!



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Bought a nigerian dwarf the last Friday of May,and she was supposedly 3 months bred. Waiting patiently for her kids, which I am personally excited to see, but I will have to watch her close because the buck she was bred to is kinda of bigger than I would have liked, but I couldn't control that factor as she wasn't mine then. Missy is a brown purebred ND, and the buck is a White, blue roan faced buck with blue eyes. Neither have papers, but I am thinking of NOA registering the doe.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Exciting! Any pictures of her? We love pictures :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't have a definite due date on her, but she is stretching a lot, and stuff, and her ligaments are still hard, but I almost think her hips are starting to rise a bit. So, maybe not to much longer.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Missy is LARGE AND IN CHARGE.....well maybe not in charge but she's huge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is getting big. Have you copper bolused her?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

No, I haven't. Can you explain what that is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is a pill filled with copper wire particles. You can order goat size ones from Jeffers.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

What does it do exactly?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

When I checked on her not to long ago, that baby/babies were kicking and carrying on, and they been doing a lot of moving about lately.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For one it will turn her hair back to black. If you do a search on goats and copper you should find the answer. There are too many reasons to list. It is an extremely important mineral to goats.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh okay. Thank you.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Missy is STILL pregnant. Shes getting bigger, and I am watching for her to have them. She is a great example of why I will never buy a bred doe again. It's just to hard trying to predict when she will have them. Previous owners did a really bad job, of telling me when she was due. First they told me 3 months, then contacted them again after the purchase and asked again and they said they didn't know.


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Anything happening? I'm waiting on my does and the suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Still no baby goats. We thought she is In pre labor. She might wait until the full moon.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How does her udder look? Is it quite full? Getting firm yet? She is very cute! Has she kidded before?

Like Karen mentioned - that reddish hue to her coat is typically a sign of copper deficiency. Does Missy have loose minerals available free choice? There are a few options for mineral supplementation in goats but it is good to start with loose minerals and then add more if they appear to need it!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Udder isn't doing a thing. She kidder back in January with her old owners.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Her udder is getting full looking. Hope she goes before next Wednesday.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Today's picture of Missy.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Really thinking she will go before next Wednesday. My guess is twins.


----------

